# Pork chops!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife made pork chops last night that was outstanding. Not much to look at but they were the best I ever ate.
She dipped the pork chops in a egg wash and then rolled them in french fried onions and then baked them.

I did not take a picture because we ate them all in short order. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Darin. Poke chops is one of my favorites.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that sounds interesting,might have to give it a try...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep sounds like it would have been good!


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, you,ve done it again. Gotta try that one. If I keep reading your recipe post, I'm gonna be big as as house. Hope my eyes dont fail me.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I think anything rolled in fried onions would be good.

I am cooking 55 hams tonight for Back Creek Friends Meeting and may try to cook up something great to eat. Will post about it later.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Try them with cracker or corn meal as well.............I deep fry mine.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am trying to watch the deep fried stuff Dogg. I know the onions are fried but she did at least make an attempt to bake the chops.
Now I just have to find a way to cook crappie without frying them. I have a few gallons of fillets in the freezer.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cookie sheet, lemon and butter in the oven and broil them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am trying to watch the deep fried stuff Dogg. I know the onions are fried but she did at least make an attempt to bake the chops.
> Now I just have to find a way to cook crappie without frying them. I have a few gallons of fillets in the freezer.
> 
> Darin


Yeah Darrin I understand that one. I don't make them that often but when I do I gotta deep fry them.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Finger take them crappie cut them in about 1/2 inch strips drop them in some old bay and h2o boil till they curl and are done dropem in some ice and chill breakout the cocktail sauce and enjoy. Good as shrimp.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Try them with cracker or corn meal as well.............I deep fry mine.


 not tryin to change this post, hey dogg deep fried pork chops, im interested please post up recipe, oil temp ,time...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I think he is talking about crappie, not pork chops.

Darin


----------

